# SALTWATER PICTURE OF THE MONTH



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

What the hell, guys? I've been accepting submissions for the June contest and I haven't gotten ONE yet. So, get off your lazy asses and send me 3 photos each, pronto.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

mine is comming.;


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

allright, i guess illhave to send in the potm again...my brain poses best for me(coral)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

good shizzle


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nope, you are not roping me into this again! evil spikey haired grappling hyphen!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i sent you mine


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sent 2


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

got your submissions, guys.



Genin said:


> nope, you are not roping me into this again! evil spikey haired grappling hyphen!


why not?! you're alllways like 10 votes away from 1st place. COME ON! btw, i cut my spikes off, i'm bald now


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Hyphen would you make a thread about pic of the month and i'll pin it here.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

so when is it gonna start?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

how do we go about submitting ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

00nothing said:


> how do we go about submitting ?


PM the picture to hyphen


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

So im guessing hyphen = Buffalo Bill ?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes.
I took the liberty of pinning your post buffalo bill for pics.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

when is this this competition going to get started?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

is this actually happening?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

when is it?????

CK


----------

